# Top 5 recommendations for metal slingshots and slingshot clubs in Bellevue Nebraska



## Lone Ranger (Sep 18, 2021)

I am new to slingshotting and want to buy one for less than $100 for mostly target use in my backyard. Also, would love to connect with other slingshot shooters near Bellevue, Nebraska.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm nowhere near Nebraska but a couple of my favorite vendors are Pocket Predator and Simple Shot. Both have nice frames and accessories and awesome customer service. Welcome aboard!!


----------



## Lone Ranger (Sep 18, 2021)

devils son in law said:


> I'm nowhere near Nebraska but a couple of my favorite vendors are Pocket Predator and Simple Shot. Both have nice frames and accessories and awesome customer service. Welcome aboard!!


Devil’s Son-in-law, LOL, we must be related and thank you.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Welcome from Georgia and I second Jakes recommend sites.

Darrell.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heifereye (Nov 17, 2019)

Hi from Brooklyn NY! I don't know if there's any US production metal slings currently (except for Saunders , Daisy etc.).
You missed out on Simple Shot LE aluminum slings a few months ago. They were under $100. Look under the sale section or Ebay. If you don't mind spending on a company outside of the US, Proshot (UK) and GZK (China) are good source for metal slingshots. Good luck.


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

Welcome to the forum.

Saunders Archery is about 1.5 hours from you. If you contact Saunders through the web site, Chuck Saunders usually personally replies. Contact Saunders Archery with Comments & Questions Chuck may know of a slingshot club. There are several forum members in Colorado and New Mexico. We have discussed some type of informal shoot, but it has yet to occur. Most of the tournaments are back east and during the summer.

Since you are new to slingshots, you may want to experiment a bit before investing in a metal slingshot. There are several different styles of holding the slingshot, several different styles of drawing the pouch, all sorts of considerations for bands (or modern tubes), all sorts of different ammo to try.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Welcome . Learn to shoot first before buying a more expensive slingshot .


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Contact Island Made, right here on the forum. He makes the best metal slingshot with the weight needed for dead on accuracy. 









Another great metal option is a Goblet EVO -









For solid metal slingshots, that's my recommendation. Then another great choice is Pocket Predator, I have a G10 HuntMaster that I love. 









I like my Simpleshot frames as well, but the one's that I mentioned above are a cut above Simpleshot in my opinion. I love them all, but the solid metal and G10 really stand out as daily shooters for me, where the Simpleshots are weekly shooters that I do enjoy.


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

Welcome to the slingshot Forum from Sunny Colorado! There are many excellent slingshots that are not metal or like I use Hammer grip. They have a steel or titanium top and then a hardwood Hammer grip hold. Just bought a nice new stainless steel slingshot as mentioned above for $18 excellent quality and shoots great. Got it from slingshooting.com

Gzk also has a great website with stuff but I always go to slingshooting.com with great success. Free shipping over a certain amount and arrives in about 3 weeks.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Lone Ranger, if you are sure you want a metal frame to learn on, message me, I may have something that will suit you


----------

